# Outcomes INC



## tachey (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I want to know if anyone works remotely for Outcomes Inc. I currently have a great job but it will be quite a while before they go remote (if ever).  I passed Outcomes coding test, but don't want to leave my current job for the unknown.  I have a friend who left her job last year to work from home for another company and she regret it.  She said the demand and productivity was overwhelming.

Thanks

Confused


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Aug 28, 2008)

I have heard that right now the work is pretty sporadic. Also once a contract ends it may take weeks or a few months before the next one starts. I would not leave my full time job to work for them. Unless you can afford to go w/out a paycheck in between contracts.


----------



## tachey (Aug 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you very much for the advice.


----------



## tetzlaffanne (Sep 1, 2008)

*Outcomes*

I have had more than enough work and have been working for them for the last 3 months.


----------



## srich64 (Sep 10, 2008)

tachey said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I want to know if anyone works remotely for Outcomes Inc. I currently have a great job but it will be quite a while before they go remote (if ever).  I passed Outcomes coding test, but don't want to leave my current job for the unknown.  I have a friend who left her job last year to work from home for another company and she regret it.  She said the demand and productivity was overwhelming.
> 
> ...


Hi - I work for Outcomes as well....they are really busy now.  But there are dry periods thoughtout the year.  I'd stick to your FT job and work for Outcomes on the side to see if remote work is your cup of tea.


----------



## MSPOSITI (May 26, 2009)

I just applied at outcomes.  how hard was their test?  I am hoping that I pass it.  I work for a hospital and I planned on staying there and doing some remote coding at home afterwards.  is it hard?  I also passed the test from Maxim however they do not have any work right now.  Does any one know how they work?  please let me know.  Thanks

Melissa, CPC
mls200@comcast.net


----------

